
Starting a Cane Sugar Biz and Landing Our Product in Whole Foods - patwalls
https://starterstory.com/stories/how-we-started-a-1-5m-cane-sugar-biz-landing-our-product-in-whole-foods
======
Finnucane
So, basically expensive jaggery?

